# [SOLVED] Unable to reset PC using system restore Usb



## Aislo (Sep 23, 2013)

Recently my PC was starting to run a little oddly, so I decided to restore everything back to how it was. I made a system restore usb using the in-built software, reebooted my pc into the usb, and chose 'reset', i got a few screens asking if I was sure and after that it started reseting, I saw the windows logo and a little procentage that kept track of the progress. However, once it was finished, I got a black screen and it said "Insert boot media and press a key to restart" this was not the whole text, as I didn't note it down, and I am unable to get to the PC at the moment.
I have tried running "chkdsk c: /f /r /x" but it found no errors
I also ran sfx /scannow but it informed me that it was unable to scan because the area is read only.

I have tried to Google this, but I am unable to find anything helpfull.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Aislo (Sep 23, 2013)

I should also point out that the black screen with the text dissapeared once I re-inserted the usb, and it took me back to the language selection on the recovery usb


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Unable to reset PC using system restore Usb*

What is the make and model# of your computer or is it a custom build? 
Most name brand PC's have a recovery partition that you can access at bootup by pressing a certain key depending on the brand. this could be the F11 Key.


----------



## Aislo (Sep 23, 2013)

Its a custom build (not built by me though)


----------



## Aislo (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Unable to reset PC using system restore Usb*

ok i was able to see the entire thing that was written during the black screen
"reboot and select proper boot device or insert boot media in selected device and press a key"


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Unable to reset PC using system restore Usb*

Your Boot file is corrupted or the HDD has failed. You will need to reinstall Windows from your Windows USB install flash drive.


----------



## Aislo (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Unable to reset PC using system restore Usb*

Will using this tutorial help? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyBrjDpsXGc
I have sent an e-mail to the company that built my PC so hopefully they'll be able to help me out (as I dont have a Windows install disk/usb)


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Unable to reset PC using system restore Usb*

You have a UEFI Bios, you need to Turn off Safe Boot, and enable Legacy Boot in Setup (Bios) Before you can boot from your USB Flash Drive. Disable UEFI and Enable Legacy Boot - How to Uninstall Windows 8, Install Windows 7 on Your PC | PCMag.com


----------



## Aislo (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Unable to reset PC using system restore Usb*

Interesting, I just attempted to boot up my PC to change the UEFI options and it started preparing devices (which I believe I woulda received if the installation worked in the first place) however, once it was done I received an error saying "Windows setup could not configure Windows to run on this computer's hardware"
What does this mean? Should I still try to do what was suggested in the video?

EDIT: Upon pressing 'OK' the PC rebooted and a pop up appeared telling me that windows could not complete the installation. To install Windows on this computer, restart the application. And upon pressing 'OK' again, the same pop up appears.

EDIT2: I entered BIOS and saw that my boot order was set to boot from hard drive (UEFI) before USB.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Unable to reset PC using system restore Usb*

 


> Disable UEFI and Enable Legacy Boot - How to Uninstall Windows 8, Install Windows 7 on Your PC | PCMag.com


Follow the instructions in the link above to enable Legacy Boot.


----------



## Aislo (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Unable to reset PC using system restore Usb*

I have an MSI B85M-E45 motherboard, and the only thing that even mentions legacy is 'boot mode select' and there I can choose between UEFI or Legacy+UEFI.
Should I just use Legacy+UEFI? Or should I keep searching for a different option?
I am sorry I am being so difficult, its just after that I dont really trust myself


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Unable to reset PC using system restore Usb*

As suggested, Enable Legacy+UEFI, _Save and Exit_. This will allow you to boot off of the USB Flash drive and repair or reinstall Windows.


----------



## Aislo (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Unable to reset PC using system restore Usb*

And I should not boot using UEFI? Because I have the option to either boot using UEFI USB Key or General USB Flash Disk, so I guess I am supposed to choose the latter?


----------



## Aislo (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Unable to reset PC using system restore Usb*

OK, I was able to fix it, I enabled only UEFI boot, which allowed me to install with no issues whats so ever
Thanks for the help!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Unable to reset PC using system restore Usb*

You are welcome! Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top


----------

